#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  Descobrir MAC pelo IP

## Munlock

Estou conectado em uma rede com ip (192.168.x.x), e estou usando um proxy do tipo high anonymity, e tentei acessar um servidor ssh várias vezes. Nos logs constam apenas o ip do proxy, para descobrirem q foi eu, como vão me localizar? Existe algum software no GNU/Linux que pegue o ip verdadeiro (passando pelo proxy)?

E sendo que descubram qual é o meu IP, é possível descobrir meu endereço MAC apenas pelo IP?

----------


## olima

falae véio,

se eu entendi vc quer descobrir o Mac Address das suas interfaces de rede ok?

se for isso,

# ifconfig (ele vai listar todas interfaces de rede)

tipo

eth0 Link encap: Ethernet HWaddr 00:00:00:00:00:00 >>esse é seu mac address


Abraço,

Olima

----------


## Munlock

> falae véio,
> 
> se eu entendi vc quer descobrir o Mac Address das suas interfaces de rede ok?
> 
> se for isso,
> 
> # ifconfig (ele vai listar todas interfaces de rede)
> 
> tipo
> ...


nao, eu tenho o IP de determinada interface de rede (fora da minha rede) e quero descobrir o MAC, é possível?

eu tenho um servidor ssh e andei lendo os logs e tem muitos ips tentando acessa-lo, soh q sao ips q eu nunca vi na vida e quero descobrir quem é pelo endereço mac, entendeu?

Tenho o ip e quero saber qual é o endereço MAC de determinada placa de rede q tem akele ip

----------


## Jim

Pergunta familiar essa não? já ouvi ela hj...

pinga o IP e depois dá um arp -a

----------


## 1c3m4n

> Estou conectado em uma rede com ip (192.168.x.x), e estou usando um proxy do tipo high anonymity, e tentei acessar um servidor ssh várias vezes. Nos logs constam apenas o ip do proxy, para descobrirem q foi eu, como vão me localizar? Existe algum software no GNU/Linux que pegue o ip verdadeiro (passando pelo proxy)?
> 
> E sendo que descubram qual é o meu IP, é possível descobrir meu endereço MAC apenas pelo IP?


Logico que tem, e não são poucas não.... como vc acha que conseguem rastrear invasões....
pra ta usando anonymizer vc deve ta fazendo caca ou entaum acessando coisa "proibida" na tua rede, se eu fosse vc ficava esperto...
ateh pq seu admin jah ta sabendo de suas intenções hehehe  :Frown: 6)

----------


## Jim

> pra ta usando anonymizer vc deve ta fazendo caca ou entaum acessando coisa "proibida" na tua rede, se eu fosse vc ficava esperto...
> ateh pq seu admin jah ta sabendo de suas intenções hehehe 6)


Nóis capota mai num breca né 1c3...

----------


## cradiao

dá um ping no seu ip de broadcast o ip com final 255
depois dá um arp -a que ele vai mostrar toda a sua rede com o respectivo MAC

caso nao aparecer..
tente

nmap -vv -P0 192.168.0.*

esse ip 192.168.0.* pode variar dependendo da sua rede 10.0.0.*


Att.
Cláudio Mendes
Eng. Computação
Londrina PR

----------


## cradiao

Desculpe, nao tinha lido as suas intencoes, esse tipo de coisa nao presta brincar nao companheiro... invadir nao é dificil, o foda é nao ser pego..


mas já que quer mesmo fazer arte.... entre.. depois taca fogo na placa de rede...

e compra outra.... tchanaaaa

mas é melhor deixar isso pra lá

Tem Lan House tbm viu?

----------


## Munlock

> Desculpe, nao tinha lido as suas intencoes, esse tipo de coisa nao presta brincar nao companheiro... invadir nao é dificil, o foda é nao ser pego..
> 
> 
> mas já que quer mesmo fazer arte.... entre.. depois taca fogo na placa de rede...
> 
> e compra outra.... tchanaaaa
> 
> mas é melhor deixar isso pra lá
> 
> Tem Lan House tbm viu?


Minha intenção não é prejudicar e sim proteger e rastrear quem está tentando acessar meu SSH.
Eu tenho certeza de que esses ips são de proxys e não de máquinas diretamente conectadas a internet, além de estarem protegidas por NAT.

----------


## Munlock

> Pergunta familiar essa não? já ouvi ela hj...
> 
> pinga o IP e depois dá um arp -a


com o arp -a eu pego somente os MAC's da rede onde estou, não é isso q preciso...

preciso do MAC de determinado IP q está fora da minha rede, são IP's de outros países.

----------


## cradiao

testa com o nmap -vv

----------


## 1c3m4n

> Minha intenção não é prejudicar e sim proteger e rastrear quem está tentando acessar meu SSH.
> Eu tenho certeza de que esses ips são de proxys e não de máquinas diretamente conectadas a internet, além de estarem protegidas por NAT.


Não foi isso q teu admin me disse......
Bom como falei antes tem como descobrir sim, então pelo sim ou pelo não tome cuidado

----------


## Munlock

...

----------

